# Automatisches geradestellen



## hämma (11. April 2004)

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich ca 40.000 Bilddateien vorliegen habe, die vom Scanner leicht schief eingezogen wurden.

Es handelt sich dabei um Formulare, die bis auf diverse Eintragungen, die selben optischen Eigenschaften haben.

Nun meine Frage:

Gibt es irgend ein Tool/Programm/Möglichkeit, das anhand beispielsweise einer Linie, die in allen Dateien enthalten ist, die Bilder automatisch gerade stellen kann?

Wäre fpür jeden Tip dankbar....


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. April 2004)

Hi,

Ist zwar von mir ungetestet, aber Du könntest versuchen, in Photoshop durch Transformieren (Strg-T) Dein Bild leicht in die gewünschte Richtung gerade zu drehen und das Ganze dann mit der Stapelverarbeitung zu automatisieren. Wenn das nicht helfen sollte, ist evtl. das Videotutorial von Martin Schaefer ("Horizont gerade rücken") in Verbindung mit der Stapelverarbeitung auch hilfreich.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## hämma (12. April 2004)

hmmm, noch nicht ganz das, was ich brauche, sind ja schließlich 40.000 Bilder  (... und alle unterschiedlich schief...), aber die erwähnte Funktion mit dem Meßwerkzeug in Photoshop ist ein interessanter Ansatz....

Nun Arbeite ich seit der  4er-Version mit Photoshop, aber  ich wäre nicht darauf gekommen....


----------

